# Air Vent blowing hot air when AC off



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

Mine does the same.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Normal?........I sort of guess it is acting the same as my 2012 Cruze.......Also my 2009 Miata.....My wifes 2008 Malibu.

Seems to me all these systems bleed a bit of heat.....likely because the air doors at the heater core don't seal as well as they could.

I have found that once I'm driving, I turn the temp full down (lowest temp) turn the fan on (position 1) and push 'recirculate'
Then I turn the fan off.

Following these steps makes it stay in recirculate, minimizing outside, pressurized air from entering the cabin.

Gotta do the steps with every restart though because the system defaults to outside air at the next startup.

I cannot think of a thing a dealer could do.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Unfortunately normal. The dashboard gets really hot, even in the winter, and heats the air going through the ducts.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

YIN said:


> Mine does the same.


Hello YIN,

Should you ever want to bring this to the attention of your servicing dealership, we'd be happy to contact them on your behalf. We're available via private message and only need your VIN, mileage, contact information, and preferred dealership to move forward. Thank you for your time and have a great weekend!

Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dandan688 said:


> Hey guys,
> When I was driving on the highway today with my window down I noticed that my air vents were blowing out hot air when the fan and all the controls were turned off. Is this normal?
> Thanks


Hello dandan688,

We certainly understand your concerns towards this air vent concern. If we can be of assistance or if you’d like to have a certified technician take a look, please let us know. We’re only a private message away! Should you send an inquiry, be sure to include your VIN, mileage, contact information, and preferred dealership.

Thanks!

Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

turn it on recirculate instead of fresh air from the outside


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Make sure the temperature is turned as far cold as it will go. The car still circulates air even when the vent is off to keep some fresh air in the cabin.


----------

